# Are cell phone GPS trackers accurate?



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

I have spybuble on the H's cell phone. He works out of town all week..I asked him earlier where he was and he said he was at the hotel but the GPS tracker is telling me he was at some house.


Since he's been gone on Sunday he hasn't been at the hotel he says, only around that area but not EXACTLY there..

I don't know what to do..I am 80% sure I'm ending this..I just can't do this all the time and keep my sanity.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Pretty sure the GPS is accurate. But that's not the point -- the point is that your gut is telling you that you are being lied to, and you need to end it. Trust your gut.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well... to give you an idea: we have navigator on our cells. That stupid thing has us ending our trips about 1/4 mile before we actually reach our destination. And, when locating the phone itself, sometimes it gets within a couple of streets. So... it's iffy. Does the GPS give the ADDRESS or just show the little bubble/dot that says where you are?


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

I will tell you right now the GPS tracking on Spybubble is NOT accurate. I have it installed on an android cell phone and sometimes it can be off by a mile or so . Sometimes it's right on also. It seems to default to certain locations when the phone is in a place like a store or restaurant. The other functions all work fine but don't rely on the GPS tracking. Don't do like I did and accuse someone of not being where they were supposed to be based apon Spybubble GPS. It showed my tracked phone of being in a vacant lot one mile away when the phone and user were actually exactly where they were supposed to be. (Physically verified) Also it only updates once an hour-- very unreliable.


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

ughh..well what worries me is that it never points directly to the hotel where he supposedly spends hours sleeping.
It showed he was at some house from midnight til 3:45am in the same city as the hotel but not a mile from there..I would say far from there really..
The GPS is what I was relying on..that's all I've got....and my gut.....


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

Also, since it only updates every hour..could it be the times are wrong too?
Wishful thinking?....ugh


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I have an iPhone the GPS tracker has never been more than a hundred yards off at worst.

Most cheap GPS tracking systems are pretty good now days.

If the two locations that concern you are miles apart something ain`t right.


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

The difference is 5 miles..I just mapquested


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

I spoke to him he said he was working right now..when he's supposed to be sleeping..the gps does show him there this time..but now he says he's coming home today vs Friday night..this has changed twice this week..first he said he'd be gone 3 days, then nope all week, now when i called and told him no to lie to me about where he was he got all nervous and said he's working during the day today so he can come home..
I am not falling for it.......I called him about 20 times this morning and he didn't pick up..from 8am..he just called me back
ugh


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

why dont you test it when he gets back? drive around a bit with the phone and create of log of places and times and see how accurate it is


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

GUYS! The problem is not with the technology, and whether it's accurate within 5 miles or only 2 miles. The problem is that she does not trust her husband. That's the problem that needs to be dealt with.

The rest is just technology.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

SoSickofIt said:


> I have spybuble on the H's cell phone. He works out of town all week..I asked him earlier where he was and he said he was at the hotel but the GPS tracker is telling me he was at some house.


Why don`t you just continue to monitor and if he keeps tracking to that house or area you`ll be more likely to be onto something.

To bide your time find out what you can about that area.
Who owns the house?
Check the clerk of court.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lamaga said:


> GUYS! The problem is not with the technology, and whether it's accurate within 5 miles or only 2 miles. The problem is that she does not trust her husband. That's the problem that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> The rest is just technology.


yes and no

recently betrayed souses will have an elevated sense of fear and mistrust and rightfully so. Verification through spying will either help confirm that the WS is doing what they say and thus help rebuild trust or reveal that they are still in the affair or lying about what they do and therefore letting the BS know it's time for more consequences or divorce.


You dont get betrayed and then trust blindly again if you want a proper R that isn't false.

That said if she feels she doesn't want to deal with the process of regaining trust or trying R then yeah, screw the tech and file.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lamaga said:


> GUYS! The problem is not with the technology, and whether it's accurate within 5 miles or only 2 miles. The problem is that she does not trust her husband. That's the problem that needs to be dealt with.


She`s dealing with it.



> The rest is just technology.


That`s how she`s dealing with it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lamaga said:


> GUYS! The problem is not with the technology, and whether it's accurate within 5 miles or only 2 miles. The problem is that she does not trust her husband. That's the problem that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> The rest is just technology.


So.... how would you suggest she deal with the mistrust of her spouse who has cheated on her already? As Tacoma said, she IS dealing with it... with technology. She is doing what works FOR HER. If she feels better by keeping tabs on her WH, so be it. It is HER choice. And she is asking how accurate the GPS on the phone is. She didn't ask if this was the right way to deal with her mistrust of her spouse who has already cheated. She asked for help in figuring out how her technology works.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> She`s dealing with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That`s how she`s dealing with it.


Tacoma....
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

FYI, I check up on my husband too. He has said i can check his cell, his email, everything...anytime I want. And I have. Not as often as I was a month ago, but i still do. (this ties in with technology  )


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

He's told me about the one time with a prostitue..but I keep reading here it doesn't always stop at what they tell us.

So I installed that on his phone just to see if there was anything going on....is he hooking up for casual sex whereever he goes..he is always working out of town..only home on weekends..

There is no doubt he did what he did with the hooker but I just want more details, especially after D day...for my kids sake..but I am not doing this anymore.
I also found xpress.com on his phone..a sex dating site and he says he doesn't know how it got there..he says he wouldn't have been able to sign on or register because he doesn't speak English or whatever..but his best friend/ co worker does and I don't trust him either..he doesn't have the best record.
I also saw someone googled porn on his phone and he swore it was his friend...really??? i mean really?????????


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

When I confronted him about the xpress. com website he started crying hysterically and yelling about how tired he was of me not believing him and how hard it was to live this way..he picked up the phone and threw it against the wall breaking it...
he then later put it together and let me see his email there was only one message there and it said WELCOME TO HOTMAIL dated april but that was an old email he's had for at least 15 years so i don't know..he said he upgraded and i guess it deleted everything.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SoSickofIt said:


> He's told me about the one time with a prostitue..but I keep reading here it doesn't always stop at what they tell us.
> 
> So I installed that on his phone just to see if there was anything going on....is he hooking up for casual sex whereever he goes..he is always working out of town..only home on weekends..
> 
> ...


I have to say, I doubt that story, too. That said, it reminds me of something my three year old did. And I KNOW this was him. We have game apps on our cell phones, including our old iphones. Our three year old was playing with daddy's iphone one night and clicked on one of those stupid banner ads. Opened up a porn site. I remember the video he opened, too. Was some teen girl giving a guy a BJ. The funny part? The boy CRIED when I took the phone away!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SoSickofIt said:


> When I confronted him about the xpress. com website *he started crying hysterically and yelling about how tired he was of me not believing him and how hard it was to live this way*..he picked up the phone and threw it against the wall breaking it...
> he then later put it together and let me see his email there was only one message there and it said WELCOME TO HOTMAIL dated april but that was an old email he's had for at least 15 years so i don't know..he said he upgraded and i guess it deleted everything.


That's the price he pays for having sex with the prostitute.


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

Well, that's what he said that the girls grab his phone all the time and maybe they did it on accident..or that maybe when his friend was looking for porn that was a pop up..
Why would his friend look at porn on someone else's phone..he has his own phone
his answer..i don't know.
btw my kids are 2 and 6..don't think so.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I call BULL diddly on that. One, MAYBE two of these things alone, but look at all of it!

- He admitted he used a hooker
- he isn't where he's supposed to be as per GPS
- he keeps changing his mind about how long he's going to be
- he had porn on his phone
- he had a dating site on his phone
- he deleted all his emails
- he isn't remorseful
- he only confessed about the hooker because of the rash
- he won't give you his passwords etc.
- he won't quit his job for you, even though you've said you need him to in order to move forward.

I'm sure I missed something.

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO PUT UP WITH THIS.


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Hope. I WILL NOT, I already had said this would be a deal breaker...sucks I even considered putting up with it.
I keep hating myself for making such a stupid mistake to marry him, to trust him, for putting my girls through this. It really breaks my heart. I hate how our mistakes can mess up our kids' lives 
I can only hope they won't miss him as much since he isn't around anyway but weekends..that's the way it's gonna stay.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SoSickofIt said:


> Well, that's what he said that the girls grab his phone all the time and maybe they did it on accident..or that maybe when his friend was looking for porn that was a pop up..
> Why would his friend look at porn on someone else's phone..he has his own phone
> his answer..i don't know.
> *btw my kids are 2 and 6..don't think so.*


I wasn't suggesting your kids did. Just saying that my boy did it, and the mention of it reminded me.

I agree with Hope... so much that points to him not stopping. So sorry you're going thru this.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

SoSickofIt said:


> Thanks Hope. I WILL NOT, I already had said this would be a deal breaker...sucks I even considered putting up with it.
> I keep hating myself for making such a stupid mistake to marry him, to trust him, for putting my girls through this. It really breaks my heart. I hate how our mistakes can mess up our kids' lives
> I can only hope they won't miss him as much since he isn't around anyway but weekends..that's the way it's gonna stay.


OK well maybe post for advice on what to do next - I would say file for D and have him served, but get your ducks in a row first.

What are you going to do next?


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

I don't know..move out I guess.
If he is coming home today like he said I really don't want to see him when I come home...but I have to.
I sent him a text message telling him I had proof that he was lying and that I was tired of this and basically that it was over and he hasn't responded. I checked Spybuble and I saw a call to his best friend, so I know he saw my msg.

BTW, we don't have much only thing would be to take half the $$ in the checking and savings account..our would be down payment on our would be future home 

Talk about when he'd see the kids..probably weekends..every other one..I don't know..and that's about it. Cars are paid off, no other debt.
I pay cheaper rent here but I think I'd neet to move closer to work so I wouldn't have to commute as long and spend more time with the girls.
I have wanted to talk to his parents and tell them why I'd be leaving, I wouldn't want them making stuff up..but then I think it's OUR (husband and I) business and no one else..haven't decided yet.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why can't HE leave? Why should you and the kids be uprooted because of what HE did? Tell him to go stay with mommy and daddy, and that he has 24 hours before you contact them to tell them what he did, because you sure as hell will.


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

That position data might be accurate then. I find mine is accurate showing position when the phone is in a house, especially a wooden house. Like I said when the phone is in a concrete building the position is off but still will show it at least within a mile a or so.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

SoSickofIt said:


> I don't know..move out I guess.


What do you mean move out? Sorry if I've missed this in your posts--do you rent or own your home?

The general advice is NEVER move out of the marital home, even taking the kids. You don't want to be accused of abandoning the marriage or having a weaker position in any way in the case of divorce. HE is the one to move out if anyone is moving out.

You had your answer when he broke the phone. Stop trying to read anything more into it than he is a liar of the first order.

I am so sorry. I am glad you trusted your instincts to check into his actions further--cheaters lie and 'trickle truth' is the way they try to win you back. They don't understand that the betrayal WAS NOT ABOUT SEX. That's why they minimize what they did to the bitter end. Killing your remaining love for them as they go.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

lamaga said:


> GUYS! The problem is not with the technology, and whether it's accurate within 5 miles or only 2 miles. The problem is that she does not trust her husband. That's the problem that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> The rest is just technology.


She also probably microwaves her food, washes her dishes in the dishwasher, and tapes her favorite tv shows. Oh, and maybe you hadn't heard, but they invented this thing called a car, it's really quite remarkable, it allows you to drive instead of walk 2 or 5 miles.

Iamaga, since you were betrayed (as you briefly mention here and there, although we don't get any details), cheaters have updated their modus operandi. They no longer exchange notes under a rock in the woods. It's the cheaters that are taking full advantage of the developments in technology. Whose side are you on, anyhow?


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry, I should not get so distracted. Just bringing my post from the previous page forward.




iheartlife said:


> What do you mean move out? Sorry if I've missed this in your posts--do you rent or own your home?
> 
> *The general advice is NEVER move out of the marital home, even taking the kids. You don't want to be accused of abandoning the marriage or having a weaker position in any way in the case of divorce. HE is the one to move out if anyone is moving out.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine is off from a few feet to 1 mile. I remember see the GPS show the phone in an abandoned parking lot a mile from where she worked. I drove there and didn't see my vehicle so I then called her work, where she was. Funny but it showed me in the lot when I was there, but hers was a mile off?


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

Vanton68 said:


> Mine is off from a few feet to 1 mile. I remember see the GPS show the phone in an abandoned parking lot a mile from where she worked. I drove there and didn't see my vehicle so I then called her work, where she was. Funny but it showed me in the lot when I was there, but hers was a mile off?


Funny, just this morning I checked my spybubble log and it correctly showed the phone at our house all night until the log at 7:15 AM which showed it at an abandoned parking lot a mile away --again. Then the next log at 8:15am shows it back home. The phone was on the counter charging at 5am when I left. So I might be tempted to believe she got up the 2 kids (ages 1 and 3) and drove to this lot, or perhaps she left the kids at home still sleeping, or just accept the fact it's just NOT that accurate. The scenarios can drive you crazy. Technology has its limits.


----------



## SoSickofIt (May 8, 2012)

You were right. I just checked the log..the phone was here all night until 5am and the log doesn't show it being here at home not even once..at all!!! It shows it in two different parking lots around here but never at home.

I know it's beside the point but wow, these things are important especilly when confronting.

Spybubble updates every hour so I think that even if I would drive there, he could be gone by then..

Anyhow, he goes back and forth..he got upset yesterday because I asked him who it was after each call and said he wasns't willing to live like that and I said I wasn't either. I told him to please leave me alone as I need peace of mind, sanity and stability and that if anyone was sick of this, it was me..as I didn't ask for any of this.

He said he wants to do counseling to please give him another chance. He took these two days off not leaving out of town to "take care of this problem"

In the end, he said he'd respect my wished to be separated and he'd still do counseling without me and just give me time, regardless of what I decide in the end.

He said he is very sorry he caused all this, sorry for that one stupid decision in his life and told me to be sure the girls will never go without anything and that he'd always be around.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I just realized reading back through your posts that you rent, so I guess the whole issue of moving out is really one of what is most convenient for you (someone else out there with better knowledge of divorce issues, correct me if I'm wrong).



SoSickofIt said:


> He said he is very sorry he caused all this, sorry for that one stupid decision in his life and told me to be sure the girls will never go without anything and that he'd always be around.


I still suspect there is more. That is just how this stuff works, and it is true for nearly everyone whose spouse has cheated on them.

Cheaters have enormous motivation to minimize what they've done and not come clean. They lie to themselves and say that they're protecting you. But really, their guilt and regret (at getting caught!) is what is driving them to hide it.

I feel like the point at which my marriage turned the corner was the point where I felt I discovered the last major secret my husband was hiding (which was the fact that he had been in contact with her, and lied to me about that, throughout 6+ months of marriage counseling). But I had to catch him in that lie. My story isn't even slightly unusual.

Do you have the book Not Just Friends by Shirley Glass? it gets right in there and discusses how 'trickle truth' CAN BE MORE DAMAGING THAN THE ORIGINAL BETRAYAL. (any lurking cheaters out there--sit up and pay attention!)


----------



## BeentheresoI know (May 15, 2013)

SoSickofIt said:


> I spoke to him he said he was working right now..when he's supposed to be sleeping..the gps does show him there this time..but now he says he's coming home today vs Friday night..this has changed twice this week..first he said he'd be gone 3 days, then nope all week, now when i called and told him no to lie to me about where he was he got all nervous and said he's working during the day today so he can come home..
> I am not falling for it.......I called him about 20 times this morning and he didn't pick up..from 8am..he just called me back
> ugh


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I find the GPS in the iPhone 4 to be accurate withing 2 blocks or less.


----------



## BeentheresoI know (May 15, 2013)

I have that same thing on a phone and GPS always shows one hour behind. I have compared days and times and it is pretty damn accurate. Why don't you do the Environment Recordings feature and it will record every 5 minutes so you will know exactly where he is. It works really good and removes all doubt.


----------

